# Training for "Emergency Pee Location?"



## moose1207 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all, I've got a question that I've been pondering for awhile now, I have a 1 year old puppy who is pretty well house-trained, He stands by the door and barks when its time to go on a walk or for him to do his business. Once in a while but very rarely he seems to not get to the door in time. For example, I just took him out to do his business before bringing him back inside to bathe him. After his shower and shampoo, as I reached to dry him off he jumped out of the tub and started filling the floor with pee! Any advice on how to maybe train him to pee in the shower on occasion only if in emergency? Such as when he's excited or just cant make it to the door in time? TIA


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

But what if he can't get to the tub in time?

I don't see how you could possibly explain to a dog that outside is where we pee, unless you've really got to pee, so pee in the tub. You could certainly train a dog to pee in the tub full time, but I don't think you want that.


----------



## AugiesMomn (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, I think dogs are more all or nothing in this respect. Either it's ok to pee somewhere, or it's not. If you teach him it's ok to pee outside, but not in the house, then training him to pee in the house would probably mess that up and he'll just get the notion that peeing inside is ok all the time.

As for the bath, it might just be all the excitement. I make sure my dogs are completely drained of pee before I bathe them. Not just a little pee, but they need to do a good long pee first. My last dog peed in the bath a few times, but I don't think it was a matter of "couldn't make it out in time," I think it was not wanting a bath and being overexcited.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

Some dogs will come up with their own emergency pee location...and sometimes we can slightly modify that, for example, if the dog is going for a pile of laundry or a rug, remove the rug or laundry and replace it with a pee-pad, then just don't react other than cleaning it up when the dog uses it. I wouldn't know how to train to the tub "just for emergencies" though.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

A one-year-old dog has plenty bladder capacity and control to avoid peeing in the house all day and into the night when necessary.

If your dog is still having "accidents" on a regular basis, you probably want to go back to your housebreaking regime for a few days, just as a refresher. The incident you described in the bath, I'm with Auggiesmom on that one, it sounds to me kinda like a one-off fluke excitement occurance. 

If it's excitement pee, that's just going to hit the floor where he stands, I don't see how an emergency location will help that.


----------



## moose1207 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I generally make sure to let him evacuate completely, For some reason he always poops 3 times and pees twice, in different places, But I've noticed his "emergency" location is currently behind the couches, but I think he went on the bathroom floor because the door was closed. He is very well trained and pretty much never pee's in the house ( maybe 2-4 times a year) I do understand the concept of all or none training, but I believe that our pups can be smarter than that and they could understand places to pee rather than inside the house or outside the house.


----------



## moose1207 (Feb 3, 2012)

P.S .. I'm not one of "those" owners who rubs my dog in his evacuation, I notice he always has this "I'm sorry" look on his face and I pet and comfort him during the process and simply clean it up when he's finished. Then I take him outside so he can finish his business and all is OK. =)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The "petting and comforting during the process" may be counter-productive and seen as rewarding.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I purchased my very 1st Weimie from a friend and she was 9 months old and had been paper broke and then housebroke both programs done before my purchase. No problems but being a bachelor at the time life was pretty hectic, maybe not as consistent as it should be. Anyway one day I got home after work 4 or 5 hours after normal time and she had to pee but since I was not there she solved the problem herself. There was a hassock foot rest with some papers on it and she actually got up and peed on the papers. 

Obviously there was no hassock training going on and I was not the owner who did original work so go figure, just one of those absolutely weird stories about something a dog did on their own.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

RonE said:


> The "petting and comforting during the process" may be counter-productive and seen as rewarding.


I agree. You don't need to scold him. Don't acknowledge him at all as you clean it up.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

wvasko said:


> There was a hassock foot rest with some papers on it and she actually got up and peed on the papers.


LOL I doubt her original owners did hassock training, but paper training makes sense.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

RonE said:


> The "petting and comforting during the process" may be counter-productive and seen as rewarding.


+2. Also...are you petting and comforting him while he's actually doing his business? If so, I would stop doing that. I wouldn't scold a dog after the fact, because that's confusing and the dog won't know why you're mad (as you know), but if you catch him "in the act," you should distract him however you can (yelling "no" worked for us), run him outside as quickly as possible, and then praise him (and give him a treat) when he finishes his business OUTSIDE. You want to pet/comfort/praise/reward the good behavior (outside business), not the undesirable behavior (inside business).


----------

